# PROBLEM WITH TICKS?



## wellington (Mar 21, 2012)

I was wondering do we have to worry about ticks getting on our torts? Can they bite their tough skin? I don't have the problem in my immediate area that I know of. However, we do several weekends in Northern Michigan, woody area and will sometimes be taking Tatum with us. I check my dog for them, do I have to check Tatum also? Any facts or thoughts out there.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have actually pulled ticks off a couple tortoises that were rescues ... I don't have a problem with them here, but if my cats or dogs had them, I would definitely check my tortoises as well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, ticks can get attached to a tortoise. I don't know if our U.S. ticks would be interested, but ticks are the reason one needs a slip from the vet in order to bring an african tortoise across state lines. The African deer tick spreads disease through our U.S. hoof stock.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 21, 2012)

Years ago I got some newly imported tortoises that had several ticks on them. That's the last time I've ever seen a tick on a tortoise and I live in an area where ticks are very common. We always end up with a few on our dogs every summer.


----------



## wellington (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I won't worry about him getting them, but will do a quick check before we leave the woods


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 21, 2012)

I have found one tick on a tortoise, I believe it was three years ago. This animal had never been outside and had been in my group for like 15 years at that point. I have not saw this for myself, but have read several reports of box turtles found with many ticks on them.


----------

